# Letro & Aromasin



## redkingrory (Jun 29, 2011)

I guess you could call this a cure for Gyno cycle. I'll be dosing at the following;

*Letro Week 1:*

D1: .5mg
D2: 1.0mg
D3: 1.5mg
D4: 2.0mg
D5: 2.5mg

I'll stay at 2.5mg a day until the Gyno issue has subsided. I'll then taper down from the Letro. I plan on using Aromasin for the prevention of the possible Estrogen rebound.

*Aromasin Weeks 1-3:*

Weeks 1-2:
25mg ED

Week 3:
12.5mg ED

I ordered from Extreme Peptide on the 6/27/11. It arrived 6/29/11. Both only cost me $55.83 *TOTAL*, shipping included. Not only was the price astounding, I also used the 15% off promo code. I'm extremely impressed so far. As for the quality, I've heard great things about this company. I'll keep you guys updated on the quality of the merchandise, & my results. All that having been said, *FUCK GYNO!*


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 29, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Bigb21084 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds solid! Kill it


----------



## TwisT (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Erinda (Jun 30, 2011)

good luck .. I have the same on hand just incase


----------



## redkingrory (Jul 1, 2011)

*Update: Day-3, 1.5mg*

The quality of Extreme Peptides Liquid Letro is astounding!
In only 3 days the size has reduced by 25%, absolutely no more pain or sensitivity.
I *highly recommend* this product to anyone! Hands down. Excellent quality, quick shipping, astounding results thus far.


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 1, 2011)

letro is the shit. i did 12.5mg ed for 5 days and it was gone


----------



## redkingrory (Jul 2, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> letro is the shit. i did 12.5mg ed for 5 days and it was gone



12.5mg???? Holy.. Any rebound issues? Is that safe! Shit. Seems like it'd be a waste?


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 3, 2011)

I just stopped completly, i didnt taper down because i didnt want to take it any longer. Shit is strong. I got it again when i did the following cycle and know is gone again.lol


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2011)

Letro and Aromasin worked for me.  The Letro will kill you sexually, I mean kill but obviously it comes back, but still a first for me.  Good luck and let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## SFW (Jul 4, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> letro is the shit. i did 12.5mg ed for 5 days and it was gone


 
sorry to say, it takes like 2 weeks to see results on Letro. Nothing you do for 5 days is going to work for gyno. Oh and P.S. that dosage was probably toxic.


----------



## orphro13 (Jul 10, 2011)

update?


----------



## Bigb21084 (Jul 10, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> letro is the shit. i did 12.5mg ed for 5 days and it was gone



12.5 or 2.5?


----------



## spaemp3 (Jul 11, 2011)

bought to start my ai's for my sust/win cycle keep you posted got mine from EP too good to hear. They seemed too good to be true at first but i just realized peptides and rsrch chems are way overpriced from most vendors EP's affordable enough for me big thumbs up. always fast shipping too.. 3 days to cali


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 11, 2011)

Why would anyone ramp up on letro? That's the second time I've seen someone doing that, doesn't make any sense. 

2.5mg/day for the first 7 days, then 1.25mg/day for the next 7-14. Run the aromasin however you want, its the letro thats going make your gyno its bitch.


----------



## redkingrory (Jul 12, 2011)

*Update: Day 14*

All signs have totally subsided. I've tapered down. Now running the Aromasin!
The quality of these supps are good to go, without a doubt. The only downside was the loss of libido. Was expected though.. Hope this helped. Another 3 weeks and i'll be starting the cycle. Props to *ExtremePeptide!!*


----------



## sp1q (Jul 12, 2011)

*Ai*

Those are good prices! $55.83 ?  How much of each for 
that price?  I need some Aramason for a friends 
 sust/deca run.

25mg every day? that's a heavy dose right?  Since your recommending them ,I think I'll check them out .The wife
is wanting some Melanotine 2 for her tan (she needs 
PT-141) .

sp1q


----------



## redkingrory (Jul 24, 2011)

Done with my Letro & Aromasin cycle. Everything is Golden. no lumps, no pain, normal nips again. THANK YOU GOD, THIS FORUM, & ExtremePeptides.


----------



## minimal (Jul 24, 2011)

was it gyno from puberty or gear?


----------



## pieguy (Jul 26, 2011)

How long was your libido suppressed and how badly?


----------

